
There are two types of to-do lists - jbsimpson
http://www.jacksimpson.co/there-are-two-types-of-to-do-lists/
======
blbear
This is so true! I always find that my days are filled up doing trivial things
like paperwork, and I genuinely feel exhausted at the end of everyday doing
these 'small' tasks. And yet, I constantly get to the end of the week
wondering where the week went, because at the end I hadn't really progressed
very far with the "big-picture" project!

------
jbsimpson
I find that I always have a bunch of minor stuff that needs to get done at
work which ultimately doesn't matter, but feels good to check off on a to-do
list. I also have tasks relating to software I'm developing which is much more
important in the long-term, but is not immediately urgent. I'm currently
experimenting with the idea of keeping two types of to-do list: a list of
things I can't forget that I need to get done every day, and a list of things
that advance my projects. Has anyone tried something similar or use a
different methodology to get things done?

